# XF86Config

## m&m´s

Habe gnome heruntergeladen und installiert 

wenn ich startx ausführen will, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: no screens found

Inhalt von XF86Config:

```

Section Module

Load "dbe"

...

SubSection "extmod"

Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection

...

Load "type1"

load "freetype"

...

EndSection

Section Files

RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section ServerFlags

EndSection

Section InputDevice

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "Keyboard"

Option "XkbRules"  "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"  "logiinternet"

Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section InputDevices

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver     "mouse"

Option     "Protocol"   "PS/2"

Option     "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

section Montitor

Identifier "mon1"

HorizSync 31.5

VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section Device

Identifier "Standard VGA"

VendorName "Unknown"

BoardName  "Unknown"

EndSection

Section Device

Identifier "graf1"

Driver "vga"

Endseciton

Section "Screen"

Identifier

Identier  "Screen1"

Device    "graf1"

Monitor   "mon1"

DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "640x400"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "640x480"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "640x400"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

EndSection

Section ServerLayout

Identifier "Simple Layout"

Screen "Screen 1"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "coreKeyboard"

```

Last edited by m&m´s on Sun Sep 29, 2002 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

gib uns doch mal die letzten Zeilen Deiner /var/log/XFree86.0.log.

jew.de

----------

## Pietschy

```

Section ServerLayout

Identifier "Simple Layout"

Screen "Screen1"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "coreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Wenn ich richtig liege, müsste der letzte Teil deiner XF86Config so aussehen. Bei Screen war eine leerzeichen zuviel und die Section wurde nicht abgeschlossen (EndSection).

Ronny

----------

## m&m´s

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section ServerLayout
> ...

 

ich hab´s jetzt so geändert, wie du geschrieben hast.

leider bekomm ich immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

------

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> gib uns doch mal die letzten Zeilen Deiner /var/log/XFree86.0.log. 
> 
> jew.de

 

```

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree Project"

                           compiles for 4.2.0, module = 10.0.0

                           ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) VGA (0): initializing int10

(II) VGA (0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(EE) VGA(0) Driver can´t support depth 24

(II) UnloadModule:"vga" 

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## maystorm

So, wie ich das sehe, haste 'ne ganze Menge an Tippfehlern in Deiner XF86Config-Datei. Z.B.:

Seciton Device

Deth

Devicse    "graf1"

usw.

Überprüfe alles noch mal Zeile für Zeile.

----------

## m&m´s

das sind Fehler die beim abschreiben passiert sind   :Embarassed:  , in der Datei sind die nicht, da ich das Programm xf86config verwendet hab.

----------

## AltiVec

versuch mal DefaultDepth in der "Screen" section auf 16 zu schrauben

----------

## m&m´s

 *AltiVec wrote:*   

> versuch mal DefaultDepth in der "Screen" section auf 16 zu schrauben

 

ok hab ich gemacht

-> startx:

```
Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

When reporting a ....

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

----------

## Pietschy

Nur mal so nebenbei, was hast du eigendlich für eine Grafikkarte ???

als Treiber vga zu verwenden ist ja gut und schön aber das gibts doch sicher besseres  :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## KiLLaCaT

warum nimmst du eigentlich net des xf86config,

und bearbeitest sie _dann_ per hand?

so machs ich immer.

jax

----------

## m&m´s

so hab jetzt meinen nvidia treiber installiert. jetzt kann ich startx starten   :Very Happy: 

---

ich gehe nach der anleitung von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop.html vor.

dort wird aber nicht beschrieben wie ich von dem grün weißen fenster zu einem "richtigen" desktop komme?

----------

